# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  3 أدوات أونلاين لاستخراج النصوص من الصور وجعلها قابلة للتعديل مجانًا

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
لقد حققت  المواقع الإلكترونية الكثير من التطور خلال آخر السنوات، بالكاد أصبحت  العديد من المهام التي كانت تحتاج لوقت طويل من أجل إنجازها بالإمكان  إنجازها في دقائق، وهذا تحديدًا إذا كنت ترغب في استخراج النصوص من الصور  وجعلها قابلة للتعديل دون الحاجة لكتابتها يدويًا، وفيما يلي أفضل المواقع  للقيام بذلك. *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*هذا الموقع رائع  جدًا لاستخراج الكتابة من الصورة، حيث عند الدخول إليه سيطلب منك إختيار  اللغة المناسبة من بين عشرات اللغات المتاحة، إلى جانب اللغة العربية، وبعد  ذلك ستقوم برفع الملف والذي يكون بصيغة JPG أو PNG وأي صيغ الصور  المشهورة، ثم يتم بسهولة استخراج النص من الصورة ليصبح قابلًا للتعديل  مجانًا. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*إذا كنت ترغب في  تحويل صورة إلى نص عبر الإنترنت فإن هذا الموقع مثالي للقيام بذلك. من بين  أهم الميزات التي يقدمها ثلاثة طرق لرفع الصورة، إما عن طريق اختيارها من  ملفات الحاسوب، أو عن طريق الإفلات، أو عن طريق رابط عبر الأنترنت، وثم  يمكنك تحديد لغة الكتابة، وكذلك ستجد اللغة العربية مدعومة واضغط على "مسح  الصورة" وسيتم استخراج الكتابة في ثواني. *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*آخر خيار على  القائمة، وهو يستخدم تقنية التعرّف الضوئي على الحروف (OCR) في اكتشاف  النصوص واستخراجها من الصور، حيث يمكنك رفع الصورة من حاسوبك أو عبر إدخال  رابط، جوجل درايف، أو دروببوكس، وثم تقوم بتحديد اللغة الأصلية للملف، وهو  يدعم اللغة العربية أيضًا، ويمكنك الضغط على "البدء" والحصول على النص  بسرعة كبيرة.

----------

